# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  لغة الورد والشموع...~!!!

## دمعة طفله يتيمه

لغة الورد...
من منا لايحب الورد... بل من منا لايعشقه
للورد لغة خاصه ورسالة قد يعجز مئات الكلمات
عن ايصالها الى الطرف الاخر
هديتي لكم اجمل الورد












تحياتي لكم...
دمعة طفله يتيمه

----------


## الفراشة الحمراء

*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،* 
*الورد شي قميل وخفيف دم وروآق واللهي  ..*

*وبوجود شموع وَ ورد تصير ولآ آقمل  ،،*

*تسلمي دمعه على الطرح =)* 

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه حبوبه ..~*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

* 

**
*

----------


## آهات حنونه

رائع جدا

اخدتينا لأجواء رومانسيه هههه

تصوير ولقطات تستحق الشكر 

بنتظاار جديدك المميز دائما

تحيـــــــاتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فعلا لغة الورد جميله 
واليها طعمها
يعطيش العافية عاللقطات الرومانسية

----------


## همس الصمت

وااااااااااو 
ماشاء الله تبارك
تصوير في قمة الروعة ..
وكما ذكرتي لغة الورد لايفهمها الكثير
الا من عاش جوها ..
الله يعطيك العافية دموع على هيك طرح جميل جداً
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..... 

يُخلق للحُب معاني ....... 

حين ترتطم ارواحنا بمُحيط الحنين........!!  




صور نستنشق من خلالها دفئ القلب......,وصدق الأحاسيس .....!! 


....انبثقت هنا.. اضاءة من نور على عرش القلوب..........!! 



غاليتي دمعة ..فرش الرب دربكِ بالزهور...وأضاءه بملايين الشموع...وأنار الله قلبكِ بحب من هم النور.. 


سلمت راحة الأيدي الحساسة ...وسلمت العدسة المُرهفة ... 

خيوط دعائي اثنيها على دفتي قلبك.. 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ما شاااء الله يا مشاااء الله 
وش هالحركااات وش هالرومانسيه  ههههه *_^
حلوووو إلتقاطك للشمعه والورد 
حركتات مررره
الله يعطيك العافيه
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## مضراوي

تصوير روعه ..~ 
يعطيك الف عافيه 
لآعدمناك 
تحيااتوو 
~..m!KAge

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مشكورين يالغلاااا على التواصل الطيب
موفقين لكل خير
لاخلا ولاعدم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

لقطات حلوووة وتصوير جميل
ازداد جمالاً بوجود الورد وضوء الشموع
تسلميين دموعه ع هيك صور
وربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه
وكل عام وانتي بخير
اعذب التحاياآ

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اهلين شذى*
*الحلو وجودك غناتي*
*لاخلا ولاعدم منش*
*موفقه اين ماكنتِ*

----------


## ليلاس

*يآـآ حوبي للورد ..*

*الصور عذااب .. مررة رهييبين ..*

*يسلموـوـوـوا حبوبهـ ع الطرح الجميل ..*

*لآ خلآ و لآ عدم ..*

----------


## نبراس،،،

ما شاء الله لقطات رهيييبه جدا
لكم اطيب تحيه وسلام

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ليلاس*
*قمـي*
*مشكورين على التواصل الطيب* 
*لاخلا ولاعدم منكم*
*موفقين*

----------


## حنين الايام

*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## Hussain.T

مآ شآء الله..

صور جميلة..

يعطيك العآفية..

تحيآتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يسلمــــوا على المرور الحلو
لاخلا ولاعدم منكم

----------


## صفآء الروح

*الله حركااااات مرة*
*شو ها التصوير دموعة*
*بصراحة مرة روعة*
*تسلم دياتك غناتي*
*وان شاء الله دوم انشوف ابداعاتك*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------

